# Did you get your fluffs Halloween costume?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I got Rocky's today! :chili: I'm not telling you what he is, you'll just have to stay in *suspense* till Halloween!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I bought B&B's but haven't found one for Matilda, can't wait to see Rocky's:chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I just got one for Bailey yesterday! I'm not sure if this is the one he'll be going with...if I see something better, I'll exchange it. Cant wait to see all the SM fluff in their costumes!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Funny you should mention this! I just bought the fabric today to make Nissa and Nya's costumes and I can't wait to make them! I ordered Ozzy's because it was so hilarious when I saw it that I just had to have it! Here is a picture of it from the place I got it from. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I know exactly how I want to dress Alvin, Chloe and Liberty. I just need to order them. Thanks for the reminder:thumbsup: . Reginald's just too old for dress up, but I'll give him treats.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I need to have the outfits made. Oh!! ....and I need to decorate the float!!!!! The work will begin soon...... right now it's all in my head.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I just can't wait to see all the fluffs dressed up!! :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kim that is a riot!!!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHHAAHA Nelson should have the one you got for Ozzy.

I had one from Andy when he was a pumpkin, and it was so cute but sadly I didn't ever get any pictures of him in it 

And I think it'd be too big for Nelson. So I guess I should start looking for something soon.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see all of them...this is going to be so much fun. Rocky's first Halloween and I know he's not gonna like dressing up but Mommy doesn't care..he's doing it! My grandkids are anxious to see what he's going to be! 

Pat, you are too much...I wish we had a parade here, that sounds great. 

Paula, Let's see what can Matilda be? I'm going to PM you.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

*Not yet. Probably the last week in September or 1st week in October.*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh your baby is so darn cute. I haven't yet, but last year they were angels, well of course


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

allheart said:


> Oh your baby is so darn cute. I haven't yet, but last year they were angels, well of course


Thanks so much!:wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Casanova's going to be a sumo wrestler. Although I tried the outfit on him, and he looks more like Hugh Hefner. :HistericalSmiley: Figures.

I want to get like a cat or mouse outfit for Bijou...Hmm....better get on it!! Where do you guys buy costumes?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have something I made for Lacie, but haven't decided on Tilly's yet.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

not yet but soon , i have to get my kids costumes too !


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

allheart said:


> Oh your baby is so darn cute. I haven't yet, but last year they were angels, well of course


Can I ask how you put 2 pictures in your siggy without eliminating the one you have there already? I'm so lame.:blush:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't decided what i'm dressing Chloe, Riley and Noelle as this year. Last year we did a "Wizard of Oz" theme and the year before they were hippies. My creative juices haven't started to flow yet. :blink:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy says that he wanna be a Lobster again


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> I haven't decided what i'm dressing Chloe, Riley and Noelle as this year. Last year we did a "Wizard of Oz" theme and the year before they were hippies. My creative juices haven't started to flow yet. :blink:


I would love to see pictures of them. Do you still have any? The hippies sound so cute and I love the Wizard of Oz theme!! You are creative!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowy makes a really cute lobster!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I got Rocky's costume online...I hope I like it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I would love to see pictures of them. Do you still have any? The hippies sound so cute and I love the Wizard of Oz theme!! You are creative!:thumbsup:


 
Here's the links to the threads. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/90635-peace-baby.html
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/100722-were-off-see-wizard.html


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Here's the links to the threads. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/90635-peace-baby.html
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/100722-were-off-see-wizard.html


They are too cute for words!!!! I love the Wizard of Oz costumes! I showed my husband and he couldn't believe it...he laughed. Wait till he sees I bought a costume for Rocky.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Last year Libby was a Banana and a shark.

I've been stalking Target, looking for this years costumes. I love their selection.

Old Navy's costumes are out now too.


----------

